# Word of the Day: Fid



## Capt Lightning (Feb 27, 2021)

Fid: A conical piece of wood or bone used to lock knots in rope eg. the rigging on a sailing ship.  Similar to a Marlinspike which is made of metal.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 27, 2021)

It seems  some time in my life I've seen a Fid,,just can't remember when or were.

Darn old age,, mind!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

Dear husband and I are just in the midst of rebuilding the fids on our sailboat.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 27, 2021)

Well, fid-dil-dee-dee!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

I wouldn't recommend taking the fid out of fiddle.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2021)

I fid the dogs...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I fid the dogs...


What I want to know is, did you throw a _fid_ the other night, prompting you to pull out your collection of beetles and scatter them about your bed? 

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...is-out-not-to-hard-really.57898/#post-1647763


----------



## Pappy (Feb 28, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> What I want to know is, did you throw a _fid_ the other night, prompting you to pull out your collection of beetles and scatter them about your bed?
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...is-out-not-to-hard-really.57898/#post-1647763


No Aunt Marg. I gassed them up and they left on their own accord.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 28, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> It seems  some time in my life I've seen a Fid,,just can't remember when or were.


Have you been to the UK? Or maybe you have the odd British coin, perhaps as a souvenir. Around the monarch's head you will see: "Fid. Def." On smaller coins, where space is limited, it's just F. D.
Fid. Def. is an abbreviation of the Latin phrase Fidei Defensor, which means 'Defender of the Faith', a title originally given to Henry VIII by the Pope for defending the Roman Catholic religion. When Henry created the Church of England he kept the title, referring it to the new religion.
In a twist of irony, Henry, although head of the protestant Church of England, never converted. He remained a Roman Catholic to his death.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 28, 2021)

When I buy a sailboat someday, I'll be sure the fids are in good condition.


----------

